# is there a doctor in the house? broken finger (xpost RBR)



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I was on vacation last week riding a horse when it bucked and broke my finger. The orthopedist put me in a full plaster cast. The break on the pinky is clean and not fractured in two pieces. With cyclocross race season coming up I want to be able to ride and not lose any fitnes.

Has anyone ever heard of or had an ortho put you in a full plaster cast for a broken finger? Or can anyone share how long it took for your broken finger to heal?


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Broke my middle finger playing handball and all they did was put one of those aluminum things with foam in between to keep it from bending. It was a clean, straight break 90 degrees to the finger length. Can't remember how long it took to heal. It happened over 30 years ago.


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not a doc but I've worked closely with a lot of orthos. Generally 6-8 weeks for a broken bone. Now as far as the cast, depends. Yes, if you broke a metacarpal. For a phalange(finger), then it usually depends on how bad the fracture is. If he put you in a full cast, then he must be worried about it migrating or becoming a complete fracture. Most docs have gone away from using plaster though, fiberglass is easier to use and stands up to the elements a little better. They even have goretex liners so you can get it wet.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I broke my pinkie in a bike accident about two years ago. The ortho had me in a half-cast that ran all the way to my elbow (plastic and ace bandage, not plaster) for about 7 weeks. The weird thing was he taped my pinkie and ring finger together at a 90 degree angle straight down from the rest of my fingers. I guess he had to because of where it broke at the first knuckle. It was akward having a crab claw for that long but I'm glad he did because it healed great.


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*Two Breaks, One Bone...*

I have only broken one bone in my entire body in my 48 years of life - but I broke that bone twice in two cycling accidents - OTB both times. I broke the proximal bone on my left pinkie - first with a spiral fracture (1) and then with a clean break just below the knuckle (2). I broke the first one in August and it was healed by October. I then broke it the second time in November (same year) - and boy was my doctor pissed!

Anyway - both had full casts and I was able to ride my bike with the cast after a couple of weeks.

Remember - that's what you get for 'horsing' around... (couldn't resist...)


----------



## jdogg (Jul 9, 2006)

I broke the 5th metacarpal on my right hand in July...I just recently got back on the bike after a couple months, based on the healing process.

I had to have pins placed, so that slowed things down a lot.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

mine is on the lower metacarpal.....am going for a second opinion on thursday.....thanks, everyone!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

no break, but how about a really bad dislocation? avulsed open on the backside down to tendons?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I have broken lots of fingers but my most recent one was about a month ago I was fooling around with my friends playing football and I cought the ball wrong and it bent my finger back and broke it. The doctor said to keep the splint on for two weeks but I took it off after the first four days and my finger is just fine. I have also broken lots of other stuff to like my leg, left arm 3 times (all in the same spot), right arm once, hand, wrist, more finger's, ankle, foot, toes, cracked 2 ribs, and cracked my jaw in 3 places.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*You May Need That Finger Later*

I'm not a physician but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express. I've broken only small bones - tons of toes & a few fingers. Once a tree fell on my finger while clearing an archeological site. I never had it set or casted & now am paying for it. After periodic cortisone shots to the joint, etc, I can say my # 1 finger (I use to draw with) is permanently FU. Do whatever your doc says & stay overly conservative for 6 weeks. JMO.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*second that...*

... do whatevery the doc says, take it easy, and use a trainer to keep the legs in shape. Don't mess with your fingers. You need them.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

when i broke my finger in gym my neighbor is a doctor so he helped me put it in a splint and after 3 weeks i was fine.


----------

